

Never leave your JavaScript source unprotected again - olanmatt
http://polylabs.ca/blog/2012/10/09/say-hello-to-keeper-io/

======
Piskvorrr
I have yet to see anything so groundbreaking in JS that it would actually
warrant obfuscation. But well, I guess that if you're obsessed with the
thought of script kiddies stealing your precious c0dez, then JS obfuscation
might be for you; the market niche indeed exists. I'll be curious to see how
this compares to the existing obfuscation tools.

------
bdfh42
I looked at the link page. The CSS was perfectly sensible (and available) and
the JavaScript just looked like it had been run through something like
Closure.

Perhaps they have yet to eat their own dog food?

~~~
eudoxus
Seeing as the service hasn't been implemented, and the development isn't
finished, why would the page be using it?

